# inducing with Dex alone?



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have dexium sp 4 mg 
This is what I have:
http://www.drugs.com/pro/dexium-sp-injection.html

Been treating my Doe for pregnancy toxemia, it started with swollen ankles around 3 weeks from kidding date. She is now around 8 days prior to kidding and is having difficulty, but hanging in there, she is getting up and walking, sometimes I do have to go get her up, appetite isn't the best.

What I would like to know is, has anyone used just Dex alone, to induce a goat and if so, how much IM. Or do you have to have Lute with it?

All opinions are welcome.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Following this...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lute with it too, let me find my message on here, give me a second, or I'll give you the name of who helped me


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It won't let me copy so I got some screen shots 















I know your gonna want the lute as well. A friend of mine had a very sick doe and she wasn't to term yet and he get just gave her dex and she held onto those kids so I think dex is more like it CAN cause them to abort/go into labor but it's not what it's for.......make sense?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would pair it with lute, but dex alone has induced my does before. With your dex, 1cc per 40lbs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you for all the input, very appreciated. 

Little bits, 1 cc per 40 lbs with the 4 mg/cc kind, thank you. It is just in case I cannot get some Lute, I tried calling my vet but, they are out this weekend, go figure.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I know people who have used just the dex, but I think it took longer to work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lottagoats1, can you find out if it was the 4mg type and how much they used?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, I finally got a hold of a vet who gave me regular Dex and Lute. They gave me 5cc's Dex said IM and if she doesn't kid within 12 hours give her Lute SQ 1 cc. I questioned the 1cc but they say it should work OK.

Pray, that all will go good for her and her babies. My poor Doe has been through a lot.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lute needs to go IM, I agree to give the dex in advance though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks, the vet said SQ, I thought that was weird, but I should give it IM, needed to be ensured that was how it is suppose to be given.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Praying all goes well. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you Victoria.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hoping it all goes well. I just looked in my vet books, and both say lute goes IM, the only time it is used SQ is for small animals (dogs, cats, etc) for pyometa. 
And the dosage they gave for dexamethasone when used to induce labor would come out to be 5ml of your 4mg/ml strength dex, the half strength (2mg/ml) would come out to needing 10mls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks, they gave it to me in a syringe, one dose of 5cc's Dex, it may been the 4mg strength not sure they didn't say. 
So we will see.

Didn't use mine, the one I indicated on the first post of mine. They said it isn't the right kind?

Not sure how long it should take to work, but I gave her a dex IM shot at 12 noon. Suppose to give the 1 cc dose of Lute around midnight if she hasn't kidded.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Good luck hope all goes well. Hope she will feel better once those babies are born. best wishes.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Nothing that I've ever heard of will make them kid in 12hrs. I sure couldn't see it being pleasant on the doe if it did. Things take longer than that. My technique I use was what was shared in the first reply. From talking with both Vets and giving the 2-3 lute and 5-8 dex if kidding happens before 24hrs it wasn't from the shots. Things were already set in motion and the shots did nothing. And yes as others have said Lute is one of the few things that has to be given IM. Any hormone has to be given IM such as Lute, PG600, Cystorellin etc.

Another thing to keep in mind. Dex has a negative effect on milk supply/produciton though it is short term. WIth a doe who has been through what yours has a dose of Oxytocin should be given to her after she has kidded. It will help assure she cleans properly and will help the body with stimulating milk production and letdown what she has.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you.


Yeah, I don't know what's up with that vet, he isn't right on what he told me on a few things. But he was the only one around who had Lute in stock. Pretty bad.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

NWIndianaBoers said:


> Nothing that I've ever heard of will make them kid in 12hrs. I sure couldn't see it being pleasant on the doe if it did. Things take longer than that. My technique I use was what was shared in the first reply. From talking with both Vets and giving the 2-3 lute and 5-8 dex if kidding happens before 24hrs it wasn't from the shots. Things were already set in motion and the shots did nothing. And yes as others have said Lute is one of the few things that has to be given IM. Any hormone has to be given IM such as Lute, PG600, Cystorellin etc.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind. Dex has a negative effect on milk supply/produciton though it is short term. WIth a doe who has been through what yours has a dose of Oxytocin should be given to her after she has kidded. It will help assure she cleans properly and will help the body with stimulating milk production and letdown what she has.


Oh good there you are  when I induced my doe she followed your time frame of kidding to a T, she also didn't have the milk supply, forgot about that till right now, but I remember you warned me so I just took colostrum out to defrost a head of time.
Pam I wish you and your girl luck and hope she feels better after


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone.


She had a restless night, up and down, moaning, no pushing. I assume the Dex is getting her and her babies ready, then at midnight, went out and gave Lute IM, she has been up and down, since. 

Let her out in the field at 7am, at light, so she can walk a bit. Hoping it will help her. 

I pray, she kids and this all works. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck. I hope all goes well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Just checking in....hoping everything is OK.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for checking on her. 
She is still up and down. occasionally laying on her side, belly is big, when she does that. I have to go out and check on her, get her up if she lays around too long.

Still no discharge, or pushing. 

The injections have made her really sore.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How long has it been since you gave the lute? Mine usually kid within 31 hours of giving it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, I gave the Dex at 12 noon on Monday, Feb 1st, then 12 hours later at midnight, gave the Lute. 

She hasn't pushed. But at 7:30am today she had a clear discharge. I thought I'd go in and check to see if she was open she was, I got my whole hand in there, but there is no opening yet? I cannot find any hole there, just feels like a wall of skin, not a kid at all there yet? Maybe she isn't quite there or should I be concerned, or is she on her way of opening up there?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would wait.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

With the clear discharge id give her some more time. Sounds like she's starting things.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

From now forward is when you will have to trust your gut on when she's ready and if she needs more help etc since you are the one that is there and has seen her though the whole pregnancy.

Inducing with the full amounts of drugs will sometimes still take longer. In my experience ones that were showing sings of ketosis/preg tox took on the longer side. I've had normal ones go as long as 54 hrs after shots. One was an extreme case and was the first time I used calcium gluconate on a doe. After inducing her on Thirsday night at miodnight to get kids Saturday morning all I got Saturday was early labor signs. very small contractions every 15-30 mintutes or so. Checked her and cervix was only open enought to get barely 1 finger in meaning it would be awful to try and manually dialate at that point. Discussed with the vet who said he can do a c section or can work on manually dialating the cervix or wait. I chose to wait since while she wasn't comfortable persay she wasn't miserable either. Got to Sunday and there was no change. Now 65 hrs after shots. No change with cervix and still very minor contactions. Choice was the same and even considered inducing again. Chose to give the calcium which the vet sugggested to try since it helps smooth muscle contractions so could help. Monday morning all was still the same. Was watching on the camera and at 1 pm monday now 85 hrs after shots there was finally something happening. Was able to get out and get home and assisted getting a single out. Kid was still alive and momma was ok. She was a lamancha recip and never did come fully into milk so not sure what her issue was. End of the day though I trusted my gut and it worked out. Will that story help you? Maybe lol but just reminding you they all don't read the books and do it as they are supposed to. 

This is the one I assume you have been nursing along and giving the cmpk to right? Is she still getting that? How much? Calcium Gluconate may be what's needed to assist her with getting pushing to get that cervix opening. When she starts to show signs of pushing or any amber mucous I would check again since she may need help getting them out in her current condition.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

She is a 2nd timer doe. 

She got bad on me and didn't want to eat, or move around, her temp was normal, so I upped her CMPK gel to 60 cc's 2 x a day for a couple of days, she was better, then dropped to 30cc's 2 x a day. Nutradrench is given to her once to 2 x a day. Or when I feel is needed. Right now, she is getting 30cc of CMPK 2 x a day.
She is eating OK, best time is nightly. I have a buffet for her of Alfalfa and oat hay.

She is getting baking soda drench of say 1 tblsn in water before each CMPK gel oral dosage and vit B complex or thiamine shot daily.

Am I giving her the proper amount of CMPK?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If she is around 200lbs, I would be doing 40cc of CMPK gel, twice a day. I would also give her dextrose, 4oz several times a day.
Another thing I would try is dark beer to restore a lot of her good bacteria and yeast. Wait until it goes flat, and drench 4oz of that to start with.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

The fact that she is still eating both grain and hay and still can get up and move around would give me comfort. At those doses of cmpk daily and for that long I wouldn't worry about it being a cacium issue. Once the babies come out and the body is able to care for itself instead of pumping everything into the kids. I think the swelling will drop and her overall comfort level will be way better. 

From what you've said I would give her time and let things happen at this point. Not sure the baking soda is needed though? 

Everybody does things differently. If a doe is still eating her grain I try to drench as little of anything else as I have to. Feels like at times if you try to hard and give too many things it only upsets the rumen more and makes it less efficient at getting what it needs from the grains and hay etc and just makes you have to drench more and more and it becomes a vicious cycle. Of course does not eating their grain and or hay are a different story.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you.

Forgot, I have been giving her Probiotics daily, she is chewing her cud, very active rumen(left side) can see and hear it big time.

When I give the CMPK gel, I will syringe 60cc's water right after giving it, slowly, and rinsing the mouth ect, a few times, so it doesn't burn her throat for too long.

I will continue the CMPK, 2 x a day.

So nutradrench isn't as good as Dextrose?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, now I don't know if I should just give the CMPK 1 x a day or what? 
A while back, about 10 days prior to kidding date, I think it was, I tried to stop the CMPk, because she was doing good, I was in the beginning, giving it @ 1 x a day around 30cc's, then decided to go to every 3rd day and she went down on me, so I restarted her again every day 2 x a day @ 60cc's for a couple of days, then she bounced back. This is now, 4 days prior to due date. I have been going 2 x a day 30cc's and she is doing OK. Eating, drinking, limping around. So now I am afraid to totally stop the CMPK? I hear what you are saying NW indianaboers, but she is so fragile and I don't want her to backlash on me either.  I am confused, this is my first case with this issue and inducing as well. 

Because of me, my poor girl is suffering, I didn't feed enough Alfalfa. I learned my lesson, the hard way. And feel very bad.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm not saying don't give the cmpk. Especially if you have tested being without it and she dropped. That would fall into the something she needs category so either cmpk or switching to calcium gluconate given sq kinda thing. Her body apparetnly is processing calcium right and probably won't snap out of it until those umbilical cords break and those extra life lines aren't pulling at her. I like the idea of probiotics and following up the cmpk with the water to help her. For me the nutra drench and or another energy source is one I would question more. Nutra drench can be given as needed but I wouldn't give regularly unless her ketone levels are way up on the strips or she isn't eating. 

Sounds like she is better than many goats in that situation and you're are just beating yourself up a little more than most would. I read plenty of threads and facebook posts and get a bad feling for that animal. I don't get that at all with this one. I think you've done a great job getting her here and a little more patience and helping her get those babies out and hopefully all the hard work will be rewarded with a momma that snaps out of her funk and starts proessing calcium on her own again and healthy babies as the bonus.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you for saying all that, I need the support and boost.:hug: I am so very tired, as I and getting up every 2 hours looking in on her at night and of course peeking at her all times of the day, getting her up and moving when needed. 

I am so happy TGS is here, without such great people here, I don't know what I'd do without all your support and advice.

Prayers are welcome too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would definitely still continue to use the CMPK 2x a day then. 

Nutridrench also contains a lot of polypropylene glycol, so it will burn as well. It does have b vitamins and vitamin a, d, and e, some selenium as well, but fairly low amounts to be worth the burning. 
I prefer dextrose as it is pretty much straight energy, which would be good for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How about giving her some molasses/ karo? If I cannot get the dextrose?
If so, how much should I give of the molasses/karo in cc's of each and how often?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would go a little heavier on the karo than the molasses. I'd do 2 parts karo, 1 part molasses. Mix with enough warm water to drench easy, I'd do 2oz at a time. 

TSC should have the 500ml bottles of dextrose, they usually run about $5 a bottle.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

No advice but I will pray for you and your sweet girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I would go a little heavier on the karo than the molasses. I'd do 2 parts karo, 1 part molasses. Mix with enough warm water to drench easy, I'd do 2oz at a time.
> 
> TSC should have the 500ml bottles of dextrose, they usually run about $5 a bottle.


I will check into it. If by chance they are out at the time I go.
Do you know how much karo and molasses like in cc's of each. 2 parts, 1 part, is confusing and to how much water to make like 60cc's which I believe is 2 ounces? Given once, twice, ect a day?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The reason I am giving her baking soda prior to CMPK is, it helps to prevent acidosis.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I just mix up say 2/3 of a cup of karo and 1/3 of a cup of molasses. That makes 8oz, or 240cc, which is four 2oz (60cc) syringefuls. 

Or you can mix it by the tablespoon. 1 tablespoon is 15cc, so 2:1 mix would be roughly 2.5 tablespoons of karo and 1 tablespoon of molasses to make 2oz, undiluted. 

It doesn't have to be precise, and just add however much water you need to make it drench-able. 

But lets say you have 1 cup of the mix, you have 8oz. Lets say you need 3oz of hot water to make it thin enough to drench. You now have 11oz which is 72% karo-molasses mix, the other 28% is water. So to have 60cc's worth of the karo-molasses, you need to to drench with 76cc to be at the same strength as undiluted karo-molasses. 
So 2.5oz of diluted karo-molasses is the same as 2oz undiluted, if you dilute with 3oz water to 8oz mix. 

Like I said though, you certainly don't need to be that exact, you can drench between 2-4oz at a time, 4x a day. 
If she is eating well still, she doesn't need as much as a doe that is completely down and hardly eating.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> No advice but I will pray for you and your sweet girl!


Thank you.:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I just mix up say 2/3 of a cup of karo and 1/3 of a cup of molasses. That makes 8oz, or 240cc, which is four 2oz (60cc) syringefuls.
> 
> Or you can mix it by the tablespoon. 1 tablespoon is 15cc, so 2:1 mix would be roughly 2.5 tablespoons of karo and 1 tablespoon of molasses to make 2oz, undiluted.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for that. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Update: She is still holding onto them. Her actual due date is on Saturday. 
She did have a very long white discharge coming out yesterday, which is most likely her mucus plug. 
Very uncomfortable, but no pushing yet.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

That is unfortunate you and your doe are having to go through this. I have a huge respect for Vets and the amopunt of schooling they go through and everything they deal with. However I really feel like yours contributed to your last couple days of stress on you and your animal by underdosing her. Saying it should be enough shouldn't happen. Inducing is not some crazy off the wall thing and if he didn't have experience with it he should know someone that does to get dosages. Though really with these two drugs it seems like there shouldn't be a question. Lute dose is 2cc always for any size. Up to 3cc for times like inducing on a large doe but always at least 2. Dex is common 1 cc per 20lbs and once again upped a little at times such as being used to induce. If this is the vet you normally deal with and will have to next time give him the feedback and let him noi it didn't work so he can learn and be able to better help you or someone else next time.

Now with the situation you're in. Have you still just checked the one time where you didn't feel anything? If that mucous changes color or if you see any kind of contraction I wouldn't hesitate to check her again. I had one that was down that was induced and never had any real labor but as the hours went by and she should have had them already I decided to check and went in and sure enough a kid was there ready to go she just wasn't having contractions.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks, no, this isn't my vet, my personal vet was out of stock with Lute, so they referred me to the one that did have it. 
I asked about the 1 cc and told them it should be 2cc's, but the dumb vet said it is enough. I won't deal with that vet again. They wouldn't give me another cc of it. I wasn't very happy, but that was all they would give to us.


So you think I should wash up and go in again to check her?


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

If she was mine at this point i would clean up and check her. It will only cause her discomfort for a couple minutes and will let you know if things have changed. Assuming the cervix has begun opening at this point by the long stream of mucous you can get an idea how open it is. It wide open i would deliver the kids. If part way get an idea how open it is. Now with doing things like this you don't want to pop the sac of the kid if it is there and the cervix isn't dialated so of course be gentle and realize what you feeling. If the cervix is say 3" open feel if you have feet there or possibly if it's totally breech and you have the side of a kid or something you know? If you're not comfortable doing that and your gut tells you she is ok then wait. This is one of those reasons why i don't envy a vet giving advice. Situations are so different. Sometimes going in and getting them is the right decision. Sometimes waiting is. 

A simple check won't hurt though and decide the next step after that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I went in and got my whole hand in again, but again, blocked by a wall of skin, it seemed a bit deeper than before though. Couldn't find a hole at all anywhere, how is she discharging all that goo? 

Of course she tried to push a little when I was in there. But I didn't want her to push too much and hurt herself, so was gentle.

I guess she isn't ready yet?


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Would seem at this point the waiting game will have to be played or you induce again with the right dosages to be sure this doesn't go on for another week. Always a new experience to learn from. It really comes down to how she's doing and how you're doing with keeping checking on her. Shots at midnight tonight should give kids Saturday from 7am-3pm area and or could go sooner or course if nature is ready. Or it could go into next week with the due date this Saturday right? 

Not sure why you aren't able to find the cervix in there unless those drugs that first round really did nothing at all and she's still all closed up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For now, she is doing OK, more clear discharged. Still getting around, eating, not full, but OK.

I bet you are right, that it didn't do anything for her with what was given.

I don't know if I am going to induce again or not, still watching her. And the vets seem to be of no help in having Lute on hand. The one I did get it from gave the wrong dosage, so I am frustrated right now.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck I hope she kids soon and everyone is alright


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good to hear she's doing ok. You must be exhausted.  You've done a great job with her. Is her due date approaching?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her kidding date was today. 

I am exhausted, you are so right, I even made myself sick from not enough sleep for 2 nights, got a massive headache, then almost upchucked, so I told my husband to watch her for me for a couple of hours to get some rest(sleep), it helped, I felt better after that. 

Yesterday, she was stretching, getting up and down a lot, goo coming out, she was beginning to drop in the flanks, tailhead more and her vulva began to really stretch. I watched her like a hawk, put her in at 5pm, getting dark and checked on her every 2 hours. At 11am, I woke up and went out to check her, she already had a dappled buck kid on the ground, half way dried, Ugg. If course they wait until I am not out there. But thank God, he was strong and OK. We have warmer nights so that was a good thing. I then, washed up and went in to fish kids out and found another kid, it obviously has been a little while since the 1st one came out, sense the dapple was half dry. The 2nd kid, a big traditional buck and then a traditional doeling, which her head was backwards, I guess save the problem for last, LOL, Anyway, I got the head back into position and one leg, then pulled her out, she is the runt. All alive, strong and on their feet. No weakness. 

Momma though, had no milk letdown, she had plenty in there but holding it. I gave her 1 cc of Oxytocin and selenium shot, CMPK. 
Thank God, I had colostrum from the year before I used and fed them some of it, every couple of hours, until momma let her milk down. 4 hours later and her udder started softening, the kids were serving themselves, HeHe and I insured they knew where the teat was and they did. She also dropped her afterbirth, YAY!. Her udder was so firm to start, kinda freaked me out at first. 

All miracles, 3 weeks out from kidding, pregnancy toxemia, a lot of up and downs, trying to induce her with no response because a vet under dosing it, I am kinda thinking this vet was setting me up for an unneeded C-section, for the simple fact he under dosed the Lute and said SQ. 

Momma(Marie Anne) and all 3 of her babies are doing well. Momma is feeling a lot better, eating better and dearly loves her babies.

I want to thank Little bits N pieces and NWindianaboers for their wonderful support and advice, you mean a lot to me for doing that. Without your advice, my doe may not be alive along with her babies now. 

I also want to thank everyone else, with their prayers and support as well. Thank you all. 

Here they are:
Out of Marie Anne and DA'S Rock
Pic 1, 2, Dapple buckling
Pic 3, Traditional buck
Pic 4, traditional doe

Don't know what is up with all the tradtionals this year.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Aww congrats! So happy it all worked out, you did a fantastic job with her and she has three healthy babies to show for it. Now go get some rest!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you so much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a cute pic of momma and the love of her baby.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh I'm so glad everything turned out OK.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so great everything turned out ok. Get some rest now. They are cute!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Yay!!! That is great. They are beautiful!!!
You deserve a long nap and a hot soak in the tub!!!!
So glad she is feeling better.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

That was the update i was hoping for! Much easier to accept the issues when it ends in success. In comparison the rest of kidding season should be a breeze


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone. :grouphug:

Oh yeah, that was hard to deal with and the worry of not knowing, if things were going to be OK.

I have quite a few left to kid, so I can't let all my guard down yet, LOL. I am hoping for more color.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's wonderful! Great job Pam! The kids looks great. Love the dapple.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sure happy to see it worked out well for you, boy what a mess though. I have 0 respect for that veterinarian...


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay! Congratulations. They are cuties. Glad everything worked out for you guys


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks all, it was a lot of hard work, but so rewarding to see everyone happy and healthy, must of did something right.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations! SO glad everything turned out well!!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulations! So glad to read this. I have been out helping mine all day and thinking of yours. So happy to hear the wonderful news!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Congratulations, glad mama and babies are doing OK. Yeah, no love for that vet, that's for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

Oh Julie, I know, praying for your girl. Thank you for thinking of mine. Means a lot. :sadhappy:

Crazygoat lady, oh I know, the vet was not right.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Love your little dappled boy, but the traditionals are all beautiful! They are stocky babies! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have a question. Momma and babies are still doing well. She is eating, drinking. Still limping on her one leg.

How long should I continue giving CMPK. Also karo/ molasses when needed, to ensure she is OK. 
She is feeding all 3 kids and all are happy. 

How would you do it?


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Cute babies! I think the dappled one should come home with me.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

I would take her off the cmpk. Calcium isn't going to help with the swelling. The thing that would help most is banamine for a few days. As for the energy that would depend on grain consumption. Nursing triplets even when young i would say she should be worked up to 5lbs of grain a day plus free choice hay. If she's there you should be fine stopping that drench as well. 

Have you checked eye lids or run a fecal? Sometimes that swelling can be from a heavier worm load as well. I like to worm mine at kidding anyways so that wouldn't hurt if you haven't yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

christinajh said:


> Cute babies! I think the dappled one should come home with me.


Thanks, HeHe. ;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NWIndianaBoers said:


> I would take her off the cmpk. Calcium isn't going to help with the swelling. The thing that would help most is banamine for a few days. As for the energy that would depend on grain consumption. Nursing triplets even when young i would say she should be worked up to 5lbs of grain a day plus free choice hay. If she's there you should be fine stopping that drench as well.
> 
> Have you checked eye lids or run a fecal? Sometimes that swelling can be from a heavier worm load as well. I like to worm mine at kidding anyways so that wouldn't hurt if you haven't yet.


OK will stop the CMPK. Will try banamine. She is getting 2 cups, 2 x a day, not sure lb wise.

Her lids are OK, was wormed.

Thanks again.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am just seeing this! How did I miss this!! Congrats on beautiful babies,and I am so glad they are all okay! How scary! I totally understand, toxemia is terrifying. My son's doe who had it last year after losing her sister/buddy and became severely depressed, I watched her like a hawk this time around and everything went great! So I am hoping your doe will have a better pregnancy next time around.
I know when ours was sick, it took her a while before she was back to normal.

I agree about making sure she is getting lots of grain and alfalfa or alfalfa pellets. Our doe who is raising triplets is getting 5lbs. of grain, 2-3lbs. of alfalfa pellets. She definitely puts everything into her milk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No worries. 

Sometimes I miss Threads as well. They can get berried really quickly.  It can be frustrating though.

Thank you, it has been hard work, but so worth it in the end. So far, all are well with momma and babies.


----------

